# Sticky  The Laurels of Victory - Have you qualified for this Member Award?



## Jezlad

_*

Laurels of Victory*_​ 
The Laurels of Victory are a unique award we bestow on members of the forum who achieve big success in competitive gaming. They're our own unique virtual medal to be worn with pride.








​ 

First, Second or Third place in a Grand Tournament or first in a Games Workshop Sanctioned Tournament gains the Laurels of Victory. By this we mean a tourney that GW advertise on their own site.

Qualifying Tournaments

Grand Tournaments
The Great Devourer
Adepticon
Carnage
Doubles Tournaments
'Ard Boyz

If you run or know of a large tournament I've missed let me know.


The following are the people who have gained the award:

 Anathema
 Someguy
 Dakari-Mane
 Spikydavid
 Fallen Angel
 Exodite
 Jigplums
 Urban Knight
 Lash Machine
 Longbeard
 Darkangeldentist
 Haekmo
*Congratulations!!*

*If you feel you also deserve the award let us know by posting with proofs in this thread.*


----------



## Haekmo

Ive won conflict in 2006, Conflict is held in australian states round lil old australia  ( beats my sportmans awards lol.. ) was for fantasy, bretonian army ... i seem to do a few years in fantasy then few in 40k, alternating every few years..

Love to know who has a collection of gt 1st ect... dont be shy???


----------



## MarzM

I got Best General at the Scottish conflict a few years back but i dunno if that counts!

When i pass my 100th UKGT game do i get a letter from you Jez? lmao


----------



## Marcus !

I won a Devouerer last year, not 'The great devouerer' held in WHW, but a doubles that was regional, still a good 100+ people there. If it counts I can get pictres of winning, certificates etc.


----------



## TheKingElessar

What constitutes a 'large' tournament? The "Fields of Blood" event hosted annually by GW (and advertised on the site) is NI's largest sanctioned tournament, as close as we get to our own GT. I haven't _won_ it...but I wonder if it should be listed in the OP?

It's just occurred to me that the Tourney I won in February was Sanctioned...but may not have been advertised on the Website...I'll check, but if not, does in-store advertising count? Probably not, and it wasn't in the style of a GT or anything either, 'twas more of a League Campaign.


----------



## squeek

If you have details of a worthy tournament, or want to ask if a placing by you at a particular tournament counts, the best thing to do is post as much as you can in this thread and/or contact Jezlad by PM.


----------



## TheKingElessar

Well, here's the link to Fields of Blood on the website. I'll dig up info on Nob Warz later today, post it tomorrow or Thursday. Thanks.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Marcus ! said:


> I won a Devouerer last year, not 'The great devouerer' held in WHW, but a doubles that was regional, still a good 100+ people there. If it counts I can get pictres of winning, certificates etc.


Its not for me to say yay or nay on if that will count for Laurels of Victory, but adding those pictures to the Tournements Gallery  section will earn you some Rep.


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse

any chance we could get 'Ard Boyz tournaments approved for the Laurels of Victory Medal?

i thought they were sanctioned GW events, and by looking at the army list boards, there are a lot of people getting ready for them within the next month.

also, per the PDF file sent by my event organizer, 07-11-09 are the qualifiers, regionals are on 08-08-09, and finals are in the Chicago Battle Bunker 09-19-09.

just so any one can read it, i've attached the PDF.


----------



## Culler

I placed first in the 'Ard Boyz preliminaries. They gave the same certificate to the three top placers, so all I have to prove that I got first is the loot I got. Pictures of the certificate with my name (my username is my last name) and a picture of the 60$ worth of loot (first place got 60$ worth of GW stuff) is attached. (it's 2 gretchin boxes priced at 15$ ea., a killa kan priced at 22$, and a pair of striking scorpions priced at 7.99$)

Not sure if you're counting 'Ard Boyz but I did whoop a bunch of people in a GW-sanctioned tournament :biggrin:


----------



## Viscount Vash

Wow long time no action in this thread.

Any members placed in a tourney since Cullers post?


----------



## Dagmire

I took place in teh Essex GW touni last year. Came 3rd over all but won the painting comp. It was held at WHW..... dont know if that counts + they spelt my name wrong on the certificte


----------



## kiranreddy

I placed 3rd at UK GT Heat 2.

My pic is up on the site too! Can i get a laurel please:grin:

Kiran

Heres the proof: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...ction=community&pIndex=2&aId=5700010a&start=3


----------



## Viscount Vash

Bump.

Have you placed 1st,2nd or 3rd in a tournament and deserve this award?

Post your results and proof here.


----------



## humakt

Got placed Best Marine player in the Jan 2011 Throne of skulls. Not sure how that works with the best placed as they dont really have that in the ToS now.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Sorry mate, it's only for a top three spot overall in a comp. :9


Anyone else?

This will be the last chance to collect this Award for three months btw folks.


----------



## Azkaellon

Hmmm i won the Battleforce Give away tournament thing, first place in the store...does that count? ill send the link on Gw's site if i can find it again.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Nope fraid not.

Full on tournies only I'm afraid.


----------



## Azkaellon

Viscount Vash said:


> Nope fraid not.
> 
> Full on tournies only I'm afraid.


It Counted as one, i placed first in the store (out of 30 something people) Won all my games with Total Victory's and full points


----------



## Viscount Vash

Putting you as one of the top 65 but not the top three.

Well done though, it's more than I have achieved in the last ten years lol.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...goryId=400002&section=community&aId=13200005a


----------



## Azkaellon

Still placed first for the store which was the same as people who got the award did.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Still placed first for the store which was the same as people who got the award did.


Do you really need the medal this bad?


----------



## LordWaffles

Viscount Vash said:


> Wow long time no action in this thread.
> 
> Any members placed in a tourney since Cullers post?


Fantasy 'ard boyz preliminaries 1st place this year.
And 'ard boyz 40k preliminaries 1st place last year, followed by 7th in semifinals due to a long story. Can I receive the laurels if you deem it a suitably enraging story?


----------



## Viscount Vash

Seems worthy. Got a results linky?


----------



## jannypan

When i pass my 100th UKGT game do i get a letter from you Jez? lmao


----------



## Azkaellon

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Do you really need the medal this bad?


Yes, Yes i Do to make my power's Grow! *insert insane, 60's bad guy laughter here*


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Just out of interest, shouldn't maybe the qualifying tournaments be updated considering the GW GT's haven't ranked players for over a year now and Carnage hasn't existed for 3 years now?

Maybe the Laurels should be awarded to winners of tournaments that win an event which qualifies for maximum rankings points on RHQ?

Not that I have won any but just an idea is all to keep with the developing tournament scene.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Skcuzzlebumm said:


> Just out of interest, shouldn't maybe the qualifying tournaments be updated considering the GW GT's haven't ranked players for over a year now and Carnage hasn't existed for 3 years now?
> 
> Maybe the Laurels should be awarded to winners of tournaments that win yan event which qualifies for maximum rankings points on RHQ?
> 
> Not that I have won any but just an idea is all to keep with the developing tournament scene.


I have no idea about the tournament scene so any help on this would be greatly appreciated.

I don't even know what RHQ means, lol.


----------



## Azkaellon

Viscount Vash said:


> I have no idea about the tournament scene so any help on this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I don't even know what RHQ means, lol.


Well problem with this award is some area's don't have events that would count since Gw decides not to run anything there...........Hell the only thing we have had in ages that was GW run i WON for my store and i remember being told it didn't count D:


----------



## Dawnstar

Viscount Vash said:


> I have no idea about the tournament scene so any help on this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I don't even know what RHQ means, lol.


RHQ is Rankings HQ LINK
They are currently upgrading their website at the moment though, so it might be a few days before you can have a look

Basically it's an international ranking system for 40k, Fantasy etc. Whenever someone hosts a tournament, the results are inputted into RHQ. Each persons profile then receives points depending on their place in the competition and how many people attended, worked out using a formula


----------



## Viscount Vash

Azkaellon said:


> Well problem with this award is some area's don't have events that would count since Gw decides not to run anything there...........Hell the only thing we have had in ages that was GW run i WON for my store and i remember being told it didn't count D:


You are starting to vex me with your continual bleating. 




Dawnstar said:


> RHQ is Rankings HQ LINK
> They are currently upgrading their website at the moment though, so it might be a few days before you can have a look
> 
> Basically it's an international ranking system for 40k, Fantasy etc. Whenever someone hosts a tournament, the results are inputted into RHQ. Each persons profile then receives points depending on their place in the competition and how many people attended, worked out using a formula


Cheers for that. Hava some rep.


----------



## ItsPug

Just noticed this thread. Is there any update on what tournaments count for this?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

ItsPug said:


> Just noticed this thread. Is there any update on what tournaments count for this?


Good point. What about expanding it out to other systems as well? I don't do 40k tournaments but have played in pretty much every Flames of War tournament held in Ireland, including coming 3rd in the first ever held here.


----------



## jondoe297

I too was gonna ask wether other systems are included like malifaux, warmahordes, flames of war etc as these have ranked events with placements on rankings hq?


----------



## The Son of Horus

We might consider opening this up to smaller local events as well, provided pictures and a showcase of the event is provided. GW doesn't really do a lot of tournaments these days-- even 'Ard Boyz has been thrown to the wayside.


----------



## jondoe297

the malifaux uk gt 2013?
Would rankings hq results etc be sufficient proof though?


----------



## humakt

jondoe297 said:


> the malifaux uk gt 2013?
> Would rankings hq results etc be sufficient proof though?


This could be enough. Send us details of your ranking ID (you can PM me if you want) and I will take a look. We reasonably strict on this award but there is nothing to exclude other systems, it just the size and nature of the event which will dictate receiving the award.


----------

